# Software de simulacion



## manolorock (Feb 26, 2011)

Hola a todos quería saber si alguien conoce algún programa para simular procesos industriales.
por ejemplo programar como se programa un plc con figuras y procesos reales .
una vez tuve un programa el cual tenia varios escenarios de procesos automáticos como llenadores de líquidos, seleccionador de equipajes, estacionamiento automático, etc. y se programaba como un plc, ese programa no lo e tengo. si alguien tiene uno parecido y mejor estaría muy agradecido ya que no he encontrado ninguno en la web.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 26, 2011)

El ProsimGraphsPro es un interesante soft como el que buscas  y tenes el LAV
http://isa.uniovi.es/genia/spanish/app/prog/lav.htm











Aqui podes bajar una demo muy completa más los manuales con los drivers


----------



## Nepper (Mar 5, 2011)

interesante... estaba a punto de comprarme un S7-200 para empezar a practicar con siemens pero veo que esta va perfecto!!!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2011)

Si, incluso lo bueno, al menos para mi, es poder evaluar el comporamiento, las funciones, la arquitectura, ver que se puede y que no se puede como para poder evaluar por ejemplo un sistema de estos que no es nada barato y no esta para andar errandole


----------

